# Decisions Decisions



## navii (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey everyone im new to this. Im interested in buying a nissan 240sx but theres alot of options but idk much about them since i recently had a honda civic 94 ex v-tech never gave me problems and before that a nissan altima and that car gave me such a headache! everything about it didnt work so i gave up on nissans but i recently sold my honda since everyone has one! and found out about rwd  im stocked that rwd are way better than fwd and are commonly found in nissans (older models) so my question is which 240 should i get? ive seen hatchbacks around here in the valley but i love coupes! i have about 5 grand or more to burn so any comments or help would be great


----------

